# Hooking Up Sirius Satellite Receiver



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

This is my first post action and soon it will also be our first time using our trailer.







I wanted to have everything installed before we used it. I want to install satellite radio in my 5th wheel but not sure how to do it. I have an extra cradle from my truck that I would like to put into the trailer. It is for the Siriuse PNP2 receiver. Can anyone help me?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

No experience with satellite radio...........yet. But welcome to the forum. I'm sure someone with an idea will show up shortly.









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Humm I'm trying to think... but nothing happens!

I don't think the radio that I have in my Outback has the option to plug in an external source. I know the radio's have changed for some, so that may have changed. I think the best option might be to swap out the current stereo and use an automotive stereo that would give you some inputs.

Wait, can you use one of those FM modulator things? That might work, though the Outback radio's are not great it may do the trick for you.


----------



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

With this type of SIRIUS radio, you have a docking-station that requires either an RCA Jacks or an FM Modulator to connect to the existing radio that are outfitted in the Outbacks. I am 90% certain that the Outback radios do not have an external set of RCA aux inputs (on the back of the radio)....you will need an AUTOMOTIVE FM modulator - not the one used for your TV to connect a DVD player/VCR/or an XBOX to a late model TV sets. The modulator and Sirius docking station will need power - 12volts. For the modulator, I would recommend tapping into the HOT (red lead) and GROUND (white color, possibly) off the radio. For the docking station, that should be configured with a 12VDC plug and jack to plug directly into the trailer DC power. Check your Sirius box, that the unit was shipped in to see if they have given you an FM Modulator - you will need to pick an FM channel that is not busy for your area.

r/ Jeff


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have Sirius and I simply bought the boombox option that goes along with the receiver. I take the boombox with me camping and when we get the the campsite I take the receiver out of the cradle in the truck and pop it into the boombox and I am all set. This way I can use by boombox either inside or out.

From the PNP number it sounds like you have audiovox receiver. If that is the case you can buy a car kit that is fm modulated. You can also buy a home kit that uses the RCA jacks. I opted for the boombox option because it is a bit more mobile.


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> I have Sirius and I simply bought the boombox option that goes along with the receiver. I take the boombox with me camping and when we get the the campsite I take the receiver out of the cradle in the truck and pop it into the boombox and I am all set. This way I can use by boombox either inside or out.
> 
> From the PNP number it sounds like you have audiovox receiver. If that is the case you can buy a car kit that is fm modulated. You can also buy a home kit that uses the RCA jacks. I opted for the boombox option because it is a bit more mobile.
> [snapback]25138[/snapback]​


you are correct, it is the Audiovox unit. Sounds like I need to get the boombox then. What is the difference between that and the home kit?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

What the home kit allows you to do is hook your Satellite Receiver into your home stereo gear with RCA jacks or for that matter, it allows you to hook into any system that accepts RCA connections. So, if the radio in the Outback has RCA jacks (I do not know, and Navy Outbackers thinks not) then you need some other way to get amplification. So you can go with a boombox or you can try FM Modulation. I opted for the boombox because I use it at home out by the pool and in the garage as much as I do camping.


----------



## JoshuaTree (Jan 25, 2005)

I have installed Sirius satellite in my 25rss. I used the FM modulator method, this is often called the "auto kit". The stock Outback radio does not have RCA jacks for an auxillary. I mounted the antenna on the roof, going through the refrigerator shaft. I added a new circuit from the 12 volt panel to power the satellite as well as a powered subwoofer I added. We are very happy with the results.

We haven't been on the road with our Outback yet, but the reception from our yard is excellent. We have used Sirius in our tow vehicle and in our house for 7 months and we love it. We get great reception driving through the lonely desert roads of southern California.

We strongly recommend satellite radio.

I replaced the stock speakers and the head unit, and with the powered subwoofer it really sounds great. I don't recommend all this effort unless you are an audiophile like myself.

Rick


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Aux jacks depends on which radio you have in you outback
My 2005 model with the Jenson stereo has both a 1/8 inch jack on the front of the unit as well as RCA jacks on the rear of the unit.
Whenever you plug in the cable to the front jack, that becomes the selected source.
The rear RCA jacks can be selected by using the source button on the unit.
If you have the Jenson unit, I would recomend using the RCA jacks over an FM modulator as it will sound much better.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Not to side step the topic, but this thread reminds me of something.

I have been, shall we say, disappointed in the sound quality of the speakers in our 05 26RS







. Everything sounds like a weak AM radio station. What do you suggest to improve the sound? I like the idea of the sub woofer/speaker mod. Where did you locate the sub?

Speakers?
Amps?
Reciever?

Bruce


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Rick,
I agree with you 100% on satellite radio. I have been using mine since August of last year and totally love it.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

54telluride said:


> Not to side step the topic, but this thread reminds me of something.
> 
> I have been, shall we say, disappointed in the sound quality of the speakers in our 05 26RS
> 
> ...


Speakers!, Speakers!, Speakers!








I also have a 26RS
I upgraded to some JBL 6" 2way car speakers. Night and day diffrence!
Any speaker brand is better than stock. I would suggest 2-way speakers.

It's a waste to pay monthly for a digital music service without at least upgrading the speakers or even add a subwoofer.

I built a box under the sink side dining seat and mounted a 10" JBL sub and amp.

The next addition I plan is mounting 3/4" plywood to the backside of the tiltout stove enclosure to mount a pair of 6" speakers for outside enjoyment.


----------

